# Meet Tiger!



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW he is sooo pretty!!! I've never seen such a white coat!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

artsycourtneysue said:


> WOW he is sooo pretty!!! I've never seen such a white coat!


Thanks!!!  Well, he actually still has some cream in his coat - it should fade to a very nice white though, like his mom and aunts.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

He is beautiful! Looks like such a happy boy. Best of luck with him


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

He sure is beautiful. Such a contrast of the black points with the white hair.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

He's a doll! That head shot! :angel:

--Q


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats! he is so handsome :angel:

Welcome to the world of dog showing, it can be hard work but its really worth when you see your dog in the ring. :angel2:


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations - he is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am a titch jealous about you getting another spoo since millie and temperance are around the same age and i'm having mps. but i am not jealous about trying to keep a poodle's coat from getting damaged. i'd suck at that. 

i demand lots of pics of your baby as he grows!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's beautiful!! I love a white poodle, my favorite. Have fun showing.  

How tall is he at the shoulder? He looks big for 6 months old in the pictures, but maybe it is just the pictures. 

I want to see more of him. Good luck with his shows!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

How exciting to have a new "baby" in the house!!! He is so handsome!
Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

ChocolateMillie

Congratulations on getting your new spoo Tiger.
He has such a sweet face. It will be a lot of fun to watch you both
enter the ring and show world. Where does your boy come from?
He is quite handsome :beauty:.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

pudel luv said:


> ChocolateMillie
> 
> Congratulations on getting your new spoo Tiger.
> He has such a sweet face. It will be a lot of fun to watch you both
> ...


Thank you!!  Tiger is from Safari Poodles


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> He's beautiful!! I love a white poodle, my favorite. Have fun showing.
> 
> How tall is he at the shoulder? He looks big for 6 months old in the pictures, but maybe it is just the pictures.
> 
> I want to see more of him. Good luck with his shows!


I'm not sure how tall he is at the shoulders, but I would guess 23 inches or so? He weighs 39 lbs. He is just a bit shorter than Millie, and she is right about 24 inches tall.

The breeder thinks he will be around 25.5 inches tall - his sire's height.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tiger is beautiful, congratulations to the new addition to your family.


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations CM!! I can't wait to see how Tiger does, I'm sure he'll blow the competition away!!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, what a beauty! I think someone definitely has a case of MPS.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW!! He is a handsome boy!! Can't wait to hear how he does in the ring!!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

He's gorgeous, CM! Congrats!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful boy Tiger is! Congratulations!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

More Tiger photos! I love this boy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

More Tiger pictures


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh, he soooooooo knows that he is one handsome boy!!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

sooo pretty. He is definitely posing for the camera!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is a very handsome boy! Congratulations on getting a good show prospect. I wish you and Tiger the best in his show career which I do hope goes by quickly for you both.

I hope one of my white girls turns out as good as he is._


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Tiger already has a lot of _STYLE_, as a youngster. 

What a happy, bright attitude he displays. 

Thanks for sharing the sweet photos.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh he's just _so lovely!!_ Lucky you, and lucky him to have you and Millie and Henry! Oh, and your mom, too, of course. Can't wait to follow his rise to stardom, which I'm sure will be fast and sky high!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is a handsome goober! Very nice! Enjoy him!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> He is a handsome goober! Very nice! Enjoy him!


Goober indeed!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

He is just too beautiful!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Many congrats!

Who is he going out with? Would love to see him (and you) - not sure about the region though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> Many congrats!
> 
> Who is he going out with? Would love to see him (and you) - not sure about the region though.


He's going out with Sharon Svoboda late summer/early fall. It would be great to see you!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

I should get to see you guys, then! His sire's ad is dog eared from my first PV Stud issue. Love his look.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

He is beautiful... have fun in the ring!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Who are his parents CM? Is his Dad the handsome black Danish boy?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Who are his parents CM? Is his Dad the handsome black Danish boy?


Yep!! His dam is Ch. Safari's Celeste and his sire is Ch. Jouet Second 2 None.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

CM - just seeing this thread now and want to wish you all the luck in the world. Tiger is beautiful. i'm sure he is going to make his mama very proud! i am so jealous - i have mps and just can't do anything about it right now! 

can't wait to follow his prance into stardom!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

CM I really like his parents, I have a special spot in my heart for the Jouet boys!!!
I think hes going to be a fantastic looking dog and I can't wait to see the win shots!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Haven't been around in a while, but had to say CONGRATULATIONS!! What an adorable little guy! He'll be a stunner!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Freshly groomed! Damn, that took a LONG time. 

7 more days until I have to do it again!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

He is so so beautiful, best of luck taking on the challenge of caring for a show dog! I would not get a passing report card for sure.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> He is so so beautiful, best of luck taking on the challenge of caring for a show dog! I would not get a passing report card for sure.


Really, it's not that bad!! .....yet! He'll be with the handler a lot when he is showing so that will make things much easier on my part.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He is just stunning  I wasn't a fan of the name Tiger at first but now it totally suits him 

And I am loven Millies big poms!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's already wearing a crown. So cute. Beautiful boy! I prefer dropping my puppy off all haggard looking and picking up a princess. I upped that to every two weeks so all I have to do is bath her every other week. Kudos to you for doing it entirely yourself. It's all I can do to get that bath and brushing done.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> He's already wearing a crown. So cute. Beautiful boy! I prefer dropping my puppy off all haggard looking and picking up a princess. I upped that to every two weeks so all I have to do is bath her every other week. Kudos to you for doing it entirely yourself. It's all I can do to get that bath and brushing done.


I really have no choice . His handler lives 90 minutes away and he needs a weekly bath and clippingh. No way I'm taking him to a pet groomer - I don't trust anyone touching him with clippers except myself. I really wouldn't trust anyone to properly dry and brush his coat either. And nobody goes near his coat with scissors except his handler and his breeder.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I understand that entirely. Hopefully my groomer won't mess anything up. He is so nice. I am excited to hear about his career.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

CM, he's gorgeous! he already looks taller than millie. is that true or just the way the pic is angled?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> CM, he's gorgeous! he already looks taller than millie. is that true or just the way the pic is angled?


If you smoosh his back hair down he is the same height as her. He will definitely be larger than her, though. He'll probably be Henry's size.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CM, 
Beautiful boy, quality through and through. Enjoy him and best of luck with this stunner in future. He surely will turn heads.
You have him in excellent condition.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> It's been a crazy week, but I finally have some time and would like to introduce my new puppy, Tiger! Tiger is a 6 month old white male who is my very first show dog. He will be going into the ring in about 2 months with a handler. The handler believes he should do very well - we are hoping for a short and sweet career!
> 
> Tiger is a very adaptable fellow. He has settled into his new home very nicely. I made the mistake of leaving town a few days after I got him and left him in the care of my parents. My mom fell in love with him and they have bonded a bit too close for my liking!  His personality is just fabulous. Head and tail up at all times. He moves beautifully and I can finally see the connection between structure and movement.
> 
> ...


He's beautiful and I love his name Tiger.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yay for pee pee pants!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha! He's being quite stoic about it.

--Q


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

More of Tiger!

He is 8 months old. His first show is a little over 2 weeks!! 

Love this boy! He is a very gentle, sensitive boy. He walks right up to strangers and gently will rest his head in their lap. He is neither over-exuberant like Henry nor cautious like Millie. I love all 3 of my poodles, and his personality fits right in between them.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

He looks awesome. Best of luck


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Love him! My favorite picture is the fourth one. Tiger could be doing a commercial for Downy Fabric Softener!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Yay for pee pee pants!



_He looks quite fashionable! And, I believe he is wearing the same collar that I bought for Billy when he was in show coat. Love that collar!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks fabulous, CM. I wish you the best in his first show. Can't wait to hear how he did._


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

he's put on quite a bit of coat since you got him. Yay raw! Good luck at your show. He is really nice and will do well.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Gorgeous boy! Good luck at the show


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I bet you are all looking forward to the weekend. It's amazing how much work showing AKC with poodles is- pee pants? You've got to be kidding, well, I guess you're not. LOL When I did it with boxers all you had to do was a quick spit shine. Kudos to you show people. Tiger looks fabulous and quite mature for an 8 month old. You will be going and watching, right?


----------

